# Radon Bikepark in Bonn



## TaT-2-Junkie (4. Juni 2012)

Laut Facebook Infos von Radon ist der Bikepark von Radon in Bonn in der Endplanung.

Der Bike-Park  und die Aussengastronomie soll auf über 15.000qm direkt neben dem neuen Radon Center entstehen.

Folgendes soll dort entstehen:
Trails, Downhill, 4Cross, Ramp

Ich bin ja echt mal gespannt. Hat noch wer Infos? Vielleicht kann Radon uns ja hier auf dem laufenden halten.


----------

